# Going from natural dark brown to auburn hair?



## Latebloomer (May 15, 2011)

Hi ladies, I have a question.  First of all I want to clarify Im naturally a dark brown (black in pics almost) with red highlights and have never dyed my hair before.  I've always loved red hair and its terribly unfair my bro got the red hair genes in the family, since he doesnt appreciate it. 

I've heard that red hair is hard to keep up, but I was wondering since I've heard women who dye their hair brown complain about red undertones and since my hair would have to be lightened instead of darkened would it be hard to keep up auburn hair?  Any advice about going from dark brown to auburn would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 16, 2011)

It really depends on the auburn you choose. . Some have copper undertones, which turn red, and some are more green even neutral. I would ask the *beauty supply store* or _*hair salon*_ that you'll get your hair done at for some more professional advice.


----------



## Latebloomer (May 16, 2011)

Thanks, I'll definetely be getting it professionally done at the salon.


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 16, 2011)

*You're welcome*. They'll even give you advice on maintaining the color longer and everything, if you ask.


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 19, 2011)

Red is the hardest color to keep in out of all the hair colors, and also (in my opinion) the most vibrant and beautiful...Since you're getting it done at the salon, just bring in a picture of the tone of red you want, they will handle the dying and lifting process..

The part you should worry about is maintaining the color inbetween salon visits if you don't want the red to fade in a matter of weeks.  Get a sun protectant first...the sun will fade away the color dramatically.  If you use hot tools, you need a good heat protectant.  

Another important thing is to use a shampoo and conditioner designed to maintain and prevent fading such as Pureology.

Also, you know how salon blondes need to use a violet shampoo to keep their hair bright, and neutralize the brassiness?  Well reds can also use a color-depositing shampoo and conditioner.  This will help to give your hair the red tint (it's like a shampoo that deposits a red tint) inbetween your salon visits.  When I was going thru my red stage, I used the Loreal Colorist Collection- Artec Color Depositiong Shampoo and Conditioner made for red hair.  they have like 3 different ones depending on the red you want (brown red, dark red, strawberry blonde)..there's also other brands that make them as well..thats just the one I used..

I forgot to mention...if you are going to a salon to maintain a red hair color it can be very pricey especially if you want to stay red..you will have to go in more often than any other hair colors....if money is an issue, I'd recommend looking into a good semi-permanent drug store brand such as Clairol Natural Instincts if you can't go into the Salon every month...


----------

